# Weird neck pain



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

way past time to go see a doctor....


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

This only started yesterday, that's why I'm so confused at to why all of the sudden?


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would try to figure out if you did anything different prior to this. Like have you ate anything different, slept in weird position, any stressful events recently. Make sure you are drinking enough water sometimes if I don't my head hurts and I see light spots when their are none. But a doctor would be good to contact if this keeps going on
.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

It sounds like a migraine with aura.

Migraines can cause you to see things that aren't there. 
What Is a Migraine with Aura?

You should probably see your doctor. I have something similar. I get severe pain through the back and sides of my neck, up into the base of my skull, all the way up through my forehead...

The nerves that supply the upper neck also supply the skin overlying the head, forehead, jaw line, back of the eyes and ears. As a result, pain arising from structures of the upper neck may refer pain to any of these regions causing a cervicogenic headache.

Cervicogenic Headache - Neck Headache - PhysioAdvisor

Something you should probably see your doctor for. I know I need to go in, as my headaches have increased in intensity (to about 2-3 x weekly). 

For that matter, I would not be at all surprised if you were getting sick. I tend to get headaches right before I come down with a virus.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

THIS "I get severe pain through the back and sides of my neck, up into the base of my skull, all the way up through my forehead..." is exactly what happened to me. I've never had that happen before and when I started seeing things it freaked me out a bit. Yesterday I had some sharp pains off and on in my head, but a lot better than the day before. I seem to feel better today asides from being really tired (even though I got plenty of sleep). I would go to the DR if I had the means of going to one and I don't feel necessary to rack up a huge bill in the ER since it has subsided. I was curious if anyone else had ever experienced the same things. I also researched ice pick headaches, but migraine with aura seems to fit with the symptoms.


----------

